# red top urine sample



## kate28

hi can you help me?
on saturday i had a letter asking me to go back to the hospital and repeat a urine test i did friday a week ago, as there was the possibility there was an infection.
i had to ask for a red top urine pot which had some white powder stuff (the receptionist told me it was ment to be there) 
have you any idea what they are testing for?
i have been told i will only hear from them if i have an infection

Thanks

kate


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

The red top with powder in is just a preservative for urine samples, it's the normal one to send them off in so don't worry.  This will test for any infection at all in your urine.  They usually take a day to come back,

hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## kate28

Thank you x


----------

